# I need help with SD



## Syl (Nov 13, 2008)

This is my first post, I've enjoyed having my kindle since early Nov.  I read this board daily and have gotten almost all of my books from people recommendations so now I want to transfer the books I've already read to a SD Card. 


This is my problem and I hope someone can help me.

I bought a 4GB card. I hate to see the books I've already read on the homepage.  I followed the instructions I read on here and everything seemed to be going right But when I go back to my home page I still see every book I transferred into the SD.

This is what I did.
I turned off my kindle
I inserted the SD turned on the kindle
Went to homepage
Then content manager X'ed all the books I wanted to transfer into the SD
Pressed on the option to "Move to SD Memory card"
I could see the books transferring (while I was still in the content manager page)
I went to the top of the kindle and selected "show and sort" 
I selected "show Kindle Memory only.  
It seemed to of worked because I only saw the books that I left on the Kindle Memory while I was still on the content manager page.

but, when I pressed the"HOME" option it shows every single book I've downloaded.  

Please help me!

SO I tried this, I went to the "content manager" again went to "show and sort" and select "SHOW ALL" option the books I've put on the memory card will say SD card and the ones I left on the kindle memory will say kindle right below it.  I just cant go to my Home page and expect not to see all the books.  

Oh and if I remove the SD then the next time I turn on the whispernet all the books I transferred will show as new!

Has anyone been through this?

Syl (short for Sylvia)


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

There's no way to eliminate books on the SD card from the main Home menu.


----------



## wavsite (Nov 12, 2008)

Unfortunately the only way to not show SD card books on your Home page is to remove the SD card from the Kindle completely.  Otherwise it automatically finds BOTH sets of books, card and Kindle memory, and shows 'em all.  How nice of it, right?  

This is why a lot of us would like folders... but that's another topic, lol.

I ended up following several Kindleboard members' advice and just started deleting books I've read, or don't need at my fingertips all the time, so I'm down to 4 pages of books rather than 10.  They are always available to re-download from Amazon, and I made backup copies on my PC "just to be safe" as well.

Hope that helps.


----------



## irabren (Nov 9, 2008)

THAT is why I only put music on the SD card !
  Of Course - you could store books on the card - then remove it and use another card etc etc


----------



## Syl (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your info. 

Wavsite how do you delete your books.  I went to look at my amazon account but I didnt see that option.

Again thanks everyone 

Syl


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

not wavesite here but If you delete a book from your kindle using the content manager and it is a book that you purchased from Amazon it will be gone from your kindle homepage,  but not gone from your content manager.  You can download it again from amazon anytime that you have whispernet service.  This is what I do with Amazon books that I have read.  All other free books that I received I put in a folder in My Documents Called My EBooks.  When I delete them from my Kindle they are gone gone bye bye, but still on my computer to transfer back again if I choose.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Syl,

One other thing: if you sort your home page by "show most recent first," eventually those books you've read, that are on the SD card, will drift down on the list. They'll still be there, of course, but you won't see them front and center on page number 1. I have the books/newspapers that I am actively reading on page 1 but the others pages are more like an "archive" and I don't look at them unless I am looking for something specific.

L


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I put my own documents on my K, but divide them up. I put books to my kindle memory (150+ books). Then I put my own documents (class notes, stories, music) on sd.

Meanwhile on my laptop, I have a folder for ebooks (created before I knew there was a 'my ebooks' folder already set up.), a kindle music folder (I made the music files smaller for my K), converted documents, and to-be converted folder. Also handy to have a flashdrive if you don't want to save it directly to your computer. (hard believer in backups)


----------



## Syl (Nov 13, 2008)

Vegas_Asian for your info:
Sounds like you know alot of ways to use your kindle.  DH is trying to teach me how to be a bit more computer savy but I have a long way to go.

Leslie:
I do have my settings for "show most recent first"  I just have it in my head to remove the already read books. 

Dori: 
I've tried deleting the books using the content manager and they come back so, I must be doing something wrong.

again ladies thanks
Syl


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Syl said:


> I've tried deleting the books using the content manager and they come back so, I must be doing something wrong.


You *cannot* remove books purchased from Amazon from the Content Manager.

When you delete the books from the Kindle, the titles will remain in the Content Manager, with AMAZON in the little box beneath them, to let you know they are available for you to download again.


----------



## wavsite (Nov 12, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> You *cannot* remove books purchased from Amazon from the Content Manager.
> 
> When you delete the books from the Kindle, the titles will remain in the Content Manager, with AMAZON in the little box beneath them, to let you know they are available for you to download again.


Right, but - once you delete Amazon purchased books USING Content Manager, they disappear from your Home screen. I think that was the result Syl was looking for?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

wavsite said:


> Right, but - once you delete Amazon purchased books USING Content Manager, they disappear from your Home screen. I think that was the result Syl was looking for?


And if you don't want to see them in Content Manager, there is an option to 'show only kindle items'

Ann


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

wavsite said:


> Right, but - once you delete Amazon purchased books USING Content Manager, they disappear from your Home screen. I think that was the result Syl was looking for?


I read the original post again, and _I think_ the result she was looking for was not having them appear on the Home page after moving them to the SD card.

Not going to work, either.


----------

